# Studentische UX-Studie



## vahidsamimi (18. Okt 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich führte als Teil meiner Masterarbeit eine kleine User-Experience-Studie zu einem bestimmten Aufgabentyp in unseren E-Assessment-System JACK durch.
Wenn du über Programmierkenntnisse in Java verfügst, bist du herzlich dazu eingeladen, an dieser Studie teilzunehmen. Hier geht es zur Studie:
http://www-stud.uni-due.de/~skvasami/en/

und bitte benutzen Sie einen Desktop oder Laptop während des Experiments.
Die geschätzte Zeit für den Test beträgt weniger als 10 Minuten.

Grüße
Vahid


----------



## stg (19. Okt 2018)

Wenn der Test weniger als 10 Minuten dauert, wieso schreibst du dann im Test selbst, dass er etwa 20 Minuten dauert?
Das Umschalten auf "deutsch" ist mir nicht geglückt.
Wenn du herausfinden wolltest, ob man bei zu langem Geschwafel in der Fragestellung keine Lust mehr hat, die Aufgabe zu bearbeiten, dann ist das geglückt.
Ist der String-Vergleich mit == im ersten Teil beabsichtigt?


----------



## mihe7 (19. Okt 2018)

stg hat gesagt.:


> Wenn der Test weniger als 10 Minuten dauert, wieso schreibst du dann im Test selbst, dass er etwa 20 Minuten dauert?


Vermutlich hat er auch in anderen Foren rekrutiert


----------



## Xyz1 (19. Okt 2018)

stg hat gesagt.:


> Wenn der Test weniger als 10 Minuten dauert, wieso schreibst du dann im Test selbst, dass er etwa 20 Minuten dauert?


Ich rufe den Link gar nicht erst auf wenn mir der Fragesteller nicht ganz integer vorkommt....


----------



## vahidsamimi (22. Okt 2018)

stg hat gesagt.:


> Wenn der Test weniger als 10 Minuten dauert, wieso schreibst du dann im Test selbst, dass er etwa 20 Minuten dauert?
> Das Umschalten auf "deutsch" ist mir nicht geglückt.
> Wenn du herausfinden wolltest, ob man bei zu langem Geschwafel in der Fragestellung keine Lust mehr hat, die Aufgabe zu bearbeiten, dann ist das geglückt.
> Ist der String-Vergleich mit == im ersten Teil beabsichtigt?




Hi 
Ja du hast recht und ich hab in dem Test auch geändert! 


*Das Umschalten auf "deutsch" ist mir nicht geglückt.*
Weil Test auf "Englisch" durchgeführt wird und für alle Programmierer ist notwendig, englisch zu beherrschen oder!?


----------



## stg (22. Okt 2018)

vahidsamimi hat gesagt.:


> Weil Test auf "Englisch" durchgeführt wird und für alle Programmierer ist notwendig, englisch zu beherrschen oder!?



Nein, das ist nicht für alle Programmierer notwendig.
Mich stört aber auch gar nicht, dass der Test in englischer Sprache durchgeführt wird, sondern lediglich, dass dort ein Radio-Button für die Sprachauswahl vorhanden ist, aber nicht funktioniert.


----------



## vahidsamimi (22. Okt 2018)

stg hat gesagt.:


> Nein, das ist nicht für alle Programmierer notwendig.
> Mich stört aber auch gar nicht, dass der Test in englischer Sprache durchgeführt wird, sondern lediglich, dass dort ein Radio-Button für die Sprachauswahl vorhanden ist, aber nicht funktioniert.



Weil ich wollte alle Nutzer unter den gleichen Bedingungen mit einer Sprache diesen Test durchführen
Deshalb habe ich es deaktiviert. 

Hast du denn den Test bis Ende gemacht ?


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (22. Okt 2018)

Bei der Tabelle: Klicke mal ein bissl als dau auf Spalte/Zeilen ergänzen/entfernen - ich habe mir die Tabelle damit ganz schön zerschossen 

Interessant, dass man bei einer Comment Spalte nur 10 Zeichen eingeben kann 

Ansich auch unschön, dass der Methodenname nicht lowerCamelCase ist.

equals wurde schon erwähnt. Wieso werden while-Schleifen verwendet anstatt einem if in aufgabe 1?

Auch mir ist das deutlich zu viel Text. Besser wäre eine kurze Anleitung am Anfang zu machen, eventuell mit einem Beispiel wie man sich die Eingabe vom Anwender vorstellt.

Bei Aufgabe 3 kommt mir die j-Schleife verquer vor, da sind i's drin im Schleifenkopf. Damit war mir das dann zu blöd, die 3. Aufgabe habe ich daher vorzeitig abgebrochen und abgeschickt.

Schön und gut, dass du die Umfrage in Englisch machst, aber wieso sind dann die Benennungen Deutsch?

Ich persönlich würde auch in den Beispielen "sinnige" Beispiele verwenden und eine Zusammenfassungs-Eingabe ermöglichen, in der der Anwender kurz erläutern soll, was die Methode insgesamt tut. Aufgabe 2 ist da mit der Addition 2er Zahlen schon ganz gut.


----------

